# Truck lettered.... finally.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Finally decided to do it after himming and hawing for ages. Turned out well. Nothing fancy but sometimes simple is more effective. I was pleased with the end result.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Make those letters big man so people can read them good.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Simple and clean. I like it!:thumbup:


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks nice and clean man, Good stuff.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good. I'm a firm believer in an uncluttered truck, or "less is more"......

You hit a home run. :thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks good. I'm a firm believer in an uncluttered truck, or "less is more"......
> 
> You hit a home run. :thumbsup:


Thanks guys.

Schmidt, I am of the same belief. I just wanted something that would notify people who it was, and not make them confused as to what they are even looking at. Too many trucks I see have so many words, it is mind boggling. I just wanted small and simple.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I love the "KISS" method of advertising, I think it works the best.:thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Like the splat! 
Good job


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice I just got mine done, I have to post a pic. The only downfall to having letters on my truck is now I cant drive like an ass and listen to loud rap music!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> Nice I just got mine done, I have to post a pic. The only downfall to having letters on my truck is now I cant drive like an ass and listen to loud rap music!


Rap music??????? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Rap music??????? :whistling2::jester:


The next generation of painters.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Rap music??????? :whistling2::jester:


yea, I am only 25 I grew up listening to it! Most the rap comming out now a days is garbage but I like watching the vidios.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> The next generation of painters.


You're not kidding!!

On my first experience hiring helpers, I got a couple of young guys to help we with some exteriors for the season. First day on the job they were hooking up their ipods to their stereo and blasting some kind of noise out of it - all I could hear was "f*ck this and f*ck that and yall b*tches and my n****as!!  

I've never run so fast on a jobsite to unplug the stereo!!! :thumbup:

They didn't have a clue....:jester:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Rcon said:


> You're not kidding!!
> 
> On my first experience hiring helpers, I got a couple of young guys to help we with some exteriors for the season. First day on the job they were hooking up their ipods to their stereo and blasting some kind of noise out of it - all I could hear was "f*ck this and f*ck that and yall b*tches and my n****as!!
> 
> ...


That's funny!!!:no: Thankfully I have a little more common scence then that I dont bring music to a job site because I know that people would be offended.


----------

